# Non-resonated boost hard pipe questions



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

Anyone have experience with the non-resonated boost pipe? Does it add hp? Does it improve the stock spooling time significantly? Any cons?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Do some searching. There was a thread a while back talking about how useless they were.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

To tell you the truth I gutted my stock 225 res pipe and there was no change what so ever! Its not worth your time to do anything with, just leave it the way it is and save your self 3hrs of your life!


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

Enough said! Thanks guys...


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

20psi now said:


> To tell you the truth I gutted my stock 225 res pipe and there was no change what so ever! Its not worth your time to do anything with, just leave it the way it is and save your self 3hrs of your life!


Hold on! *Three hours!!:banghead:
*

Took me 20 min if that..to chisel it out... I agree makes no difference...


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

coachvtt said:


> Hold on! *Three hours!!:banghead:
> *
> 
> Took me 20 min if that..to chisel it out... I agree makes no difference...


Yeah 3hrs lol I did not have the right tools and had to run over to a buddys house to use his tools and it was just a mess that I wish I did not wast my time on!


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't think the results I have seen from the threads that resulted from a search on the subject were conclusive (butt dyno and the such). I'd like to see a proper test with G/s, boost pressure before and after or a dyno test after the fuel is tweaked to match any increase in boost pressure.

In theory, any reduction in pressure loss should result in an increase of psi at the manifold(especially in the upper rpm where the system is choking badly). My feeling is that the ones who tried getting rid of the restrictive resonator, weren't pushing enough boost to be at that choking point where the removal of any flow restriction would have been substantial. I have the same feeling about the plastic pancake pipe that's housing the pressure sensor on the 225Q (the one that snakes under the battery), it's highly restrictive and could net some nice improvement on a car that's pushing enough pressure to make it a choke point. If I wasn't moving away from OEM pipe routing, I'd do a real test on both pipe but I'm into better things now (race pipe going straight from turbo to manifold over the valve cover, incorporating a tubular air to water core and water injection nozzles).

This linked thread in QW is the closest to a real test I have seen. However, Modshack tested a pipe that increased the diameter over the stock piping size. As I pointed out to him, the resulting velocity reduction (more pipe to fill up) from the increase diameter made it pointless. 
http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt/threads/15012.phtml#162371


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

i've had mine non resonated for years...I really don't know whether it made a performance difference or not...that's not why I bought it...I got it for asthetics...Why not? 

Here's a old pic


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

madmax i dont think it would make any power haveing the res in or out, even if you did what i did where you just gut it you still have the same space to fill up and there is no real flow incress if there were no res, id do test and log what ever you wanted me to log but i dont know how to place a log in a power point deal to make it look cool.. although mods are gonna have to be taken in to account also..


this is what i did to mine.. 




































after i did it i, i did not see anything good out of it... no sound change, no faster spool, no more boost then what i had before.... even if you cut the pipe and made it the same size and the rest of the pipe i dont think it would be worth anyones time!


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

20psi now said:


> madmax i dont think it would make any power haveing the res in or out .... after i did it i, i did not see anything good out of it... no sound change, no faster spool, no more boost then what i had before.... even if you cut the pipe and made it the same size and the rest of the pipe i dont think it would be worth anyones time!


I don't know if you read my post but at what psi where you testing? Like I said, if you're not pushing enough boost to make full use of a 2.5" pipe, removing restriction points is not going to make that much of a difference because the system isn't really choking to begin with. There's a lot of turbulance from gutting the OEM piece, a smooth 2.5" pipe all the way is the only way to delete the resonator and kink in the stock piece.

According to the K04 compressor map, the turbo is barely pushing 400 cfm at 18/19 psi. If you look at the chart below, at that psi and velocity, you only need a 2.25" piping without restriction to keep flow and velocity going. Now if you start forcing the K04 to push 25+ psi, I'm am confident that there is a substantial performance upgrade from removing restrictions like the resonator and pancake pipe under the battery. In my car at 30+ psi, even the smic tested out to be highly restrictive. I gained 2.5 psi sustained to redline by deleting one of them; when I placed a boost gauge right after the turbo, there was an average of 6-7 psi of pressure loss total through the system. If the single smic accounts for about 3psi of pressure drop, the rest have to come from somewhere in the piping (bends, resonator, kinks in the hardpipe and pancake pipe) :beer:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

madmax199 said:


> I don't know if you read my post but at what psi where you testing? Like I said, if you're not pushing enough boost to make full use of a 2.5" pipe, removing restriction points is not going to make that much of a difference because the system isn't really choking to begin with. There's a lot of turbulance from gutting the OEM piece, a smooth 2.5" pipe all the way is the only way to delete the resonator and kink in the stock piece.
> 
> According to the K04 compressor map, the turbo is barely pushing 400 cfm at 18/19 psi. If you look at the chart below, at that psi and velocity, you only need a 2.25" piping without restriction to keep flow and velocity going. Now if you start forcing the K04 to push 25+ psi, I'm am confident that there is a substantial performance upgrade from removing restrictions like the resonator and pancake pipe under the battery. In my car at 30+ psi, even the smic tested out to be highly restrictive. I gained 2.5 psi sustained to redline by deleting one of them; when I placed a boost gauge right after the turbo, there was an average of 6-7 psi of pressure loss total through the system. If the single smic accounts for about 3psi of pressure drop, the rest have to come from somewhere in the piping (bends, resonator, kinks in the hardpipe and pancake pipe) :beer:
> 
> ...


ok i see your point, when i did mine i was on a giac chip and spiking 28psi :laugh: but would hold 18-20ish psi... right now im back on a stock chip and pushing 1bar so i guess im not gonna see any change in the setup that i have right now, but you on the othere hand you might see some gain from the res delete.... 


:laugh: thanks for putting me in my place..... :beer:


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

i just ordered a forge one but mine is all scratched and beat up so I didnt really get it for the horsepower gains, more looks


----------

